# Housing males together?



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is housing males together a bad idea always?
Anyone with any experience in this matter?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

You can often house them together while they're still young but frequently they fight as they get older. If there are any does nearby it seems to make the situation worse and if you put a buck in with the does, generally you can't then return him to his brother later.

There are a few members here that have successfully kept bucks together, they may have some tips for you.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've only had one pair of pet bucks be able to stay together. They NEVER fought. All others do fight after a certain point, usually 6 weeks. If you don't know the line of mice, it is a very dangerous choice to house together.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

So the general concensus is don't house males together, house them singly?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

YES!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i started a post on the subject in the behaviour forum. General concensus was not to keep them tougher, but if you are going to try it to have spair cages ready to seperate them if needed.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6802


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Same as the others have said. Males are best kept in pairs from birth. If they ever do start fighting badly (for example, drawing blood and attacking one another), they should be split straight away, so having a spare cage already set up for this possibility is good. Single males need a lot of interaction from their owner and can become really tame and wonderful companions, although it`s always best to keep two brothers together from the start and at least give them that company until such a time they decide they want to be alone. Sometimes they never need splitting up.

It depends what you want the mice for? Breeding males have to stay alone (for the reasons someone gave above) and a pair of males (brothers) can stay together as pets.


----------



## PresqueVu (Mar 29, 2011)

I've heard keepers have success with keeping neutered boys together, and a mixture of neutered and intact. I had a neutered boy in with my girls, and he was a sweetheart although one girl in particular did pester him

With intact guys there are certain rules you need to follow - not too big a cage, not too little (can't remember the recommended cages), and only do partial clean outs rather than full so it always retains some of the scent of both. As RM says though you need to have a spare cage ready just in case, as they can live happily together for months and then have problems.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have 5 males all living together happily. well they are in a 6 foot fish tank lol so plenty of room is the key  but i dont even hear a squeak


----------

